# CO2 Tank Problems



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey,

I just got my first CO2 tank, I'm going HI-Tech! But I have an issue. I connected the regulator to the tank and it is leaking from the threading badly. I used the nylon washer and tightened it as tight as I could get it. I took the regulator back off and noticed a hole in the CO2 tank threading. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be there.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey there, did you just pick up the tank new/re-certified? I was super gentle with my Co2 when I first got it cause i didn't want to mess with the threading or seals - perhaps your being that same?


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

No I wasent being gentle at all, Ended up being a defective tank.


----------

